# Cyberpower.com A great place to buy an affordable gaming PC



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I said that I would give my review on Cyberpower once I got my gaming rig. Well I got it today and boy was I ever impressed with customer service and my product! Right now I am playing Crysis and soon will also be playing COD4 =)

First off I want to say that Cyberpower's website is extremely easy to use and their cusomization pages are user friendly. I placed my order Nov 7 and they shipped my PC out the 16th. Fast imo, especially when they just recently switched warehouses and where a little behind on orders. I took the FedEx 3 day shipping and my PC was flown from LA alll the way to PA and because of no weekend delivery on my delivery option I had to wait an extra two days, no biggie really. I recieved my PC in two boxes. Both boxes neatly and professionaly packed with lots of foam. Opening the boxes was like Christmas morning for me and what I saw before me was a flawless PC with not one scratch or blemish on the case. Turning on my PC for the first time was fun. My PC is quiet and I have not had one problem with it (well small problem with Vista but updates do wonders.) Yea so overall I am extremely happy with my purchase and would highly reccomend Cyberpower to people who want a great affordable gaming machine.

Cyberpower has a review page on Resellerreview.com. I highly reccomend using this site to study companies like Cyberpower before making a purchase. Cyberpower overall has excellent rating. On the other hand.. iBuyPower has horrible reviews from many upset customers.

Well I am off to play Crysis.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice Pure Pwnage micro smiley.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am glad that your computer is without defect....I just looked http://www.CyberPowerinc.com up on http://www.resellerratings.com for the first time, and was a little leery of what I found out about them...They have a solid rating of 7.36 with lots of "Very Satisfied" reviews from buyers...But they also have quite a few "Very Dissatisfied" ratings from buyers too....And the common theme with the poor reviews seems to be very bad Tech Support/Customer Service, which is advertised as 24/7 but really only during business hours and not too helpful....

"Since then, i have repeatedly called, but have yet to receive a solution. My computer works intermittently for periods up to 45 minutes or so, and games will crash to desktop or reboot the system entirely. I feel I have not been provided with an adequate product, nor an opportunity to return said product. After paying nearly $6,000 for this paperweight, I expect prompt action (which I have yet to recieve), and again I request a refund. I have been told that I am beyond the refund date, but also, in the warranty, satisfaction is guaranteed and 24/7 tech support is promised. As neither of these have been delivered, the warranty and thus the agreement is void. I am forwarding this matter on to the California Better Business Bureau, where you have had over 300 complaints in the last 36 months and are rated as a "C", listing you merely as having an "Acceptable rating". I am also posting this e-mail on several tech review and custom pc review websites.

Also, from the BBB website: "Complainants allege the company sells defective merchandise, and fails to provide warranty service as agreed. Some complainants allege they receive merchandise which is inoperable or defective at the time of delivery. In other cases customers complain they return defective components two or three times for the same repair, or, repair items are retuned without the repairs performed , in the same condition as when they were sent ior repair. Complainants are generally dissatisfied with the level of customer service provided, claiming they are unable to reach company personnel by phone, and e-mails are not responded to. Some complainants who request refunds on defective products are dissatisfied with the company's policy of deducting S & H charges from the refund amount.

The company has responded to most complaints by issuing RMA's for exchanging defective products, providing refunds, or offering additional repair assistance. In some cases, the responses provided did not address the complainant's allegations. Some customers disputed the company's responses claiming the company did not follow through on promised resolutions, or that repairs performed did not remedy the original problem."

http://www.resellerratings.com/seller68 ... ml#reviews

If you system runs fine with no problems than hallelujah! But if you start getting problems with it, don't let them string you along until the 30 day period on your system has passed...Return it immediately and avoid a 15% re-stocking fee! Bogus 24/7 tech support is right up there with their charging an extra 20 bucks to "Professionally wire" your computer...They shouldn't charge extra to do a good job wiring your computer....I am not trying to rain on your parade here, and hope your computer runs great for years...But after taking a closer look at the company, I think people should entertain a healthy caution when dealing with them....I know every company makes a few lemons and there are always crackpot customers, but it doesn't sound like they adequately test ALL of their computers before shipping them out...A lot of D.O.A. computers along with bad Tech Support /Customer Service....I know that it is impossible for ANY company not to have a few such ratings, still there seemed to be a lot of complaints with similar stories, as well as all of the "Very Satisfied" ratings for the company.... :stu Congratulations on playing Crysis, it looks like an awesome game! I am jealous! :lol


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah after reading this thread i decided to look into cyberpowerpc. from what i read, the systems that they sell are sloppy and they sometimes put in the wrong product. often, they put in refurbished items. cyberpowerpc and ibuypower are owned by the same people. their customer service sucks, and they are hard to reach to get anything returned. after reading the horror stories about cyberpowerpc, i decided to stick with my original plan and just buy individual parts from newegg / tigerdirect and build it myself.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea really any company you go thru will have some satisfied customers and some disatisfied customers. I still cannot believe Cyberpower and iBuyPower are owned by the same people! In that case Dell and Alienware are both owned by the same people and Dell has a horrible lifetime rating of 4.32 when Alienware has a good lifetime rating of 7.13. I believe buying a computer from any company can be risky and not everyone will be satisfied with the computer they recieve no matter who you buy it from. Alienware has alot of horror stories of people recieving their laptops or desktops and them being DOA or not working properly. I myself was one of the lucky greatfull people to get a great working PC. It sucks that others are not so fortunate but thats how it works in this business I suppose. Overall when comparing Cyberpower to other companies, even lead names like Alienware, Vigor, Gateway, Digitalstorm, FalconNW,ect.. Cyberpower offers the best prices, prices that are nearly the same as buying parts from NewEgg and building it yourself and their customer service towards me was extremely friendly and because the computer I bought from them is flawless I would still recommend Cyberpower to everyone. 

Overall I would say, if you can build a PC yourself and are not worried in any way of building it yourself, Newegg.com is a GREAT website to buy parts from and they also have a near perfect lifetime rating on resellerratings of 9.72. If you are on a budget like I am, and you are not sure you can pull off building a computer yourself, well yes I will say it again.. Cyberpower is a great company. =)


----------



## david dunn (Oct 30, 2010)

*Cyberpower terrible service and products*

I purchased a computer from Cyberpower in August 2010. It took one month for them to assemble, test and ship it to my home. When it arrived it didn't work.  It would not boot, and eventually Windows had to be reinstalled. The computer had faulty RAM and had to be returned to the company. They "fixed" it and sent it back to me after two weeks. This time the RAM was fine but the video card didn't work. Getting a refund has proven a serious challenge.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You do realize this thread was 3 years old?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been looking at ibuypower for a REALLY long time, debating whether or not to buy a PC from there. I hear good things and I hear bad things, and I'm still unsure if I should get something from them.


----------

